# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Como se clasifican los residuos radiactivos

## Jonasino

> Los residuos radiactivos son materiales en forma gaseosa, liquida o sólida para los que no está previsto ningún uso, que contienen o están contaminados con elementos químicos radiactivos (isótopos radiactivos o radionucleidos) en concentraciones superiores a las establecidas por los organismos reguladores.
> 
> 
> 
> Estos residuos pueden suponer un riesgo para el ser humano y el medio ambiente, debido a las radiaciones ionizantes que emiten los radionucleidos que contienen, por lo que deben ser controlados y gestionados de manera segura. Sin embargo, a diferencia de otros residuos tóxicos que se generan en otras actividades industriales, la toxicidad de los residuos radiactivos decrece con el tiempo, a medida que se desintegran los isótopos y se transforman en elementos químicos estables.
> 
> 
> 
> En España, la Ley 54/1997 definió residuo radiactivo como: Cualquier material o producto de desecho para el cual no está previsto ningún uso, que contiene o está contaminado con radionucleidos en concentraciones o niveles de actividad superiores a los establecidos por el Ministerio de Industria y Energía previo informe del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear.
> ...


Fuente: Foronuclear

----------


## Jonasino

Se me habia pasado poner el enlace en el post anterior:
http://www.foronuclear.org/consultas...os-radiactivos

----------

